# Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"



## Randos (30. September 2004)

Hallo Angelfreunde,
ich habe eine etwas merkwürdige Frage an die Angelgemeinde. 

Es ist, wie ihr alle wisst, üblich "Petri Heil" zu wünschen und das mit "Petri Dank" zu quittieren. Der Ursprung dieser Redewendungen liegt offensichtlich im christlichen Erbe, da Petrus Fischer wahr und somit wohl der Schutzpatron der Angler ist. Abgesehen davon, dass Schutzpatrone, Heilige etc. nur bei den Katholiken gebräuchlich sind und somit auch die evangelischen hiermit eigentlich Probleme haben sollten, schließt das eigentlich alle anders- und nichtgläubigen Menschen aus. 

Mir ist nie ganz wohl bei der Sache, wenn ich aus traditionellen Gründen diese Redewendungen gebrauche, da ich kein gläubigen Menschen bin. Ich komme mir verlogen vor einen Schutzpatron einer Relegion zu bemühen, die nicht die meine ist. Streng genommen müsste es sogar eine Beleidigung eines gläubigen Menschen sein.

Sehe ich die Sache nun zu eng und die Redewendungen sind längst ihrer ursprünglichen Bedeutung enthoben und sind somit nur noch Tradition? Oder sollte ich korrekterweise auf den Gebrauch zukünftig verzichten. 

Ich bitte um eure Meinung zu diesem Thema.

Gruß
Randos


----------



## veteran_vulkan (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Selbstverständlich mußt du darauf verzichten! Sofort!
 und wo du schon dabei bist hör auch gleich auf Weihnachten und Ostern zu Feiern!


----------



## kanne (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

starkes thema, 

selbst hab ich mich nie so ganz damit angefreundet, denke aber dass der inhalt bereits seit urzeiten die bedeutung verloren hat. ob wirklich ein religiöser zusammhang jemals bestand weiß ich nicht da mir auch kein schutzheiliger "waidmann/weidmann" bekannt ist! bei uns im angelladen wünschen sie dir nach dem einkauf immer "ein schönes petri" was meiner meinung nach eindeutig dafür spricht, dass es keinen zusammenhang mit der religion gibt sondern petri einfach als synonym für fang-glück oder erfolg steht. wie auch immer, biss dann kanne


----------



## Palerado (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Starker Einstieg ins Boardieleben  #6 

Ich sehe es auch so dass diese Ausdrücke nicht mehr für irgendeine religiöse Geschichte stehen.
Ein "Petri" hat für mich genau die gleiche Bedeutung wie "Na denn wünsch ich Dir mal dicke Dinger".
Der Vorteil ist einfach dass es kürzer ist


----------



## Randos (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich feier kein Weihnachten oder Ostern. Innerhalb unserer Familie schenken wir uns an diesen Tagen nichts. Nur die Kinder bekommen etwas, da es unfair wäre und sie es nicht verstehen würden. Es finden bei uns relegiösen Handlungen an diesen Tagen statt (Gebete, Kirchenbesuche etc.). Wir benutzen diese Tage als Familientage.


----------



## Karstein (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Hmmmm - ich verwende diesen anglerischen Gruß genauso lange wie ich diesem Hobby nachgehe - sprich seit 33 Jahren. Ebenso bekommt Petrus sowohl zum Saisonbeginn wie auch an jedem neuen Revier als Erster einen Tropfen Hochprozentiges in´s Wasser, damit er uns hold sein möge.

Und ich finde es gerade schön, dass das Angeln noch mit einigen wenigen Traditionen behaftet ist in einer Welt, die sich immer mehr wandelt und auf Anglizismen getrimmt wird. Na klar - im Ausland beglückwünschen wir die Nachbarn anders, ob nun "Tight lines!", "Skitt fiske" oder "Knæk og bræk".


----------



## bernie1 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Petri Heil kann man auch für andere Sachen verwenden zum Beispiel als lied
hier von der Gruppe Torfrock
*Torfrock - Petri Heil

*Der Herr Baron Schorsch von Wrangel
sieht und hört schon schlecht.
Ich grab’ nach Würmer, Pfleg’ die Angel
und mach’ bei ihm den Hakenknecht.
Sein eingefleischter Wahlspruch heißt,
der und eng zusammenschweißt :
Die Rute nach vorn und ohne Stop
knall’n wir den Butt das Blei auf’n Kopp!

Refrain:
Petri Heil, Petri Heil!
Angeln macht so richtig Spaß.
Ich hol’ den Köder auße Hose,
nehm’ den Haken ausse Dose,
da wird man schon mal naß.
Doch ich bin bereit,
jeder Angler weiß bescheid.
Forsch ist der Dorsch,
doch der Barsch is kein Stichling.

Vorsicht is dabei geboten,
hat man den Haken nich in Griff.
Aber sind wir denn Idioten.
Da trifft das Ziel auf’n ersten Pfiff.
Paß ma’ auf, schreit Herr von Wrangel.
Plötzlich wird’ ich vorgerissen.
Er zerrt wie wild an seine Angel
mein Ohr hat bei ihm angebissen. 

Refrain:
Petri Heil, Petri Heil!...
Angeln macht so richtig Spaß.
Ich hol’ den Köder auße Hose,
nehm’ den Haken ausse Dose,
da wird man schon mal naß.
Doch ich bin bereit,
jeder Angler weiß bescheid.
Forsch ist der Dorsch,
doch der Barsch is kein Stichling.

So mancher tut im Trüben fischen
sagt der Baron so nebenbei.
Bleib bei allen schön dazwischen.
Das prägt dein Charakter-Konterfei.
Häng den Köder richtig rein,
das geht auch ohne Angelschein.
Ist die Rute lang oder kurz,
den Fischen is das völlig schnurz.

Refrain:
Petri Heil, Petri Heil!...
Angeln macht so richtig Spaß.
Ich hol’ den Köder auße Hose,
nehm’ den Haken ausse Dose,
da wird man schon mal naß.
Doch ich bin bereit,
jeder Angler weiß bescheid.
Forsch ist der Dorsch,
doch der Barsch is kein Stichling

das ist Leben, ob Christ oder nicht.

Petri Heil Bernie1


----------



## bernie1 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

*Redensarten Suchergebnis*

Einen Eintrag gefunden mit der Suchbedingung "genauer Text"

*Redensart**Erläuterung**Beispiele**Ergänzungen**Petri* *Heil!* Viel Glück!; Begrüßungsformel  stammt aus der Welt des Angelns


----------



## Reisender (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

@all

*Ein dickes*  ------    *Petri  Heil.* 

*so bin ich groß geworden, und so soll es für mich bleiben.*


Gruß
Reisender


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich denke, dass dieser "Ausdruck" Petri Heil/Petri Dank eher aus der Richtung kam, weil sich die Angler "aufwerten" und Traditionen erst mal schaffen wollten, wie sie zum Beispiel bei der Jagd schon seit Jahrhunderten üblich sind.
Und dass das Petri Heil als Äquivalent zum Waidmannsheil ins Leben gerufen wurde und nicht aus religiösen Gründen.
Aus dieser Sichtweise hätte ich auch als "Nichtgläubiger" keine Probleme damit, weiterhin Petri Heil zu wünschen.
@ Randos: Herzlich willkommen und viel Spass an "Board".
Klasse Einstieg mit interessantem Thema!


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Hallo Randos, erstmal Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard #h Und alleweil ein kräfiges "PETRI HEIL" 



> Sehe ich die Sache nun zu eng und die Redewendungen sind längst ihrer ursprünglichen Bedeutung enthoben und sind somit nur noch Tradition? Oder sollte ich korrekterweise auf den Gebrauch zukünftig verzichten.


Jup, ich denke Du siehst die Sache etwas eng... Ich bin auch kein Gläubiger in diesem Sinne (ich habe höchstens Gläubiger ) Ich glaube an den Menschen, an die Natur... Das was der Christ als "Gott" bezeichnet ist nichts weiter als das was der Muslim als "Allah" bezeichnet, die einzigen die da einen Unterschied machen, sind die Menschen, kein übernatürliches Wesen... Was nicht heißen soll, daß es das nicht gibt, möglich ist alles... Wer weiß das schon... Also bleibt einem nur der Glaube... Wie der nun von den Menschen genannt wird, ist, denke ich, völlig egal... Und wenn es "da oben" diesen alten Mann mit dem weißen langen Bart gibt (Miraculix?? ) Dann wird er allerhöchstens die Hände über dem Kopf zusammenschlagen ob dem Mist den die Menschheit verzapft...

So, genug theoretisiert... aber Praxis is' bei Glaubensfragen nur sehr schwer möglich...


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Petri Heil ? 
Na klar... das ist so ziemlich das einzige was uns Anglern ganz allein gehört :q


----------



## havkat (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Moin Randos und welcome on Board!

Vorweg: Bin, nach kirchlichem Dogma, ein Erzheide.
Anders gesagt: Meine Kirche hat kein Dach.

Ich glaube nicht, dass man, beim "Petri Heil", noch von einem religiösen Hintergrund sprechen kann.

Der olle Petrus war´n Fischermann. 

Christ wurde er erst. 
Urchrist, eine Gemeinschaft, die unter der grausamen Knute der römischen Besatzung, Nächstenliebe und gewaltlosen Widerstand predigte.

Der Rest wurde von anderen Leuten ins "Buch der Bücher" geschrieben.

Ich halte es wie mit jedem Brauchtum. Weniger ist mehr.
Angler oder Jäger die auch auf dem Abort ein donnerndes Pertri/Waidmannsheil schmettern, sind mir zuwider.

Andere Angler begrüße ich mit einem kurzen "Moin".
Datt muß reichen.

Wenn ich jemandem zu einem Fang gratuliere, finde ich ein "Petri Heil" durchaus angemessen. 

Übrigens: Die Jäger haben sehr wohl einen "Schutzpatron". Den St. Hubertus.

Wird sogar jährlich per Gottesdienst gefeiert. Das jagdliche "Erntedank".

Ein ganz ein wilder Jäger, der die Jagd aufgab, nachdem ihm ein Hirsch mit einem Kreuz zwischen den Lauschern erschien.

Ob ich mit mit Hubi identifizieren kann? Nich wirklich!


----------



## zeeroo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Moin,

 also das Petri Heil und Petri Dank gehört zum Angeln wie....

 ... Waidmanns heil und Waidmanns dank - bei den Jägern

 ... Gut Schuß - bei den Schützen

 ... Gut Holz - bei den Keglern

 usw. usw.


 In diesem Sinne :g

 Petri

 zeeroo


----------



## Quappenqualle (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Palerado schrieb:
			
		

> Starker Einstieg ins Boardieleben  #6
> 
> 
> Ein "Petri" hat für mich genau die gleiche Bedeutung wie "Na denn wünsch ich Dir mal dicke Dinger".




TATÜÜTATAAAAA!! Wo bleibt Wodibo??? :q 

Übrigens, zum Thema, PETRI HEIL!


----------



## bine (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Jeder soll sagen und glauben was er will!!! Für mich gehört "Petri Heil" und "Fischers Dank" einfach zum Angeln, wie gutes Bier zu Bayern! Und ich freu mich, wenn mir das mein Angelhändler wünscht wenn ich losziehe!!!  #6  :q 
Aber jeder wie er meint!!!  #c


----------



## Joka (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

na dann mal Hals und Beinbruch :q


----------



## Agalatze (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

also ich halte mich an die tradition !
petri heil gehört nunmal zum angeln dazu.
und so soll es auch sein...


----------



## hamburger Jung (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

ich wäge es von Person zu Person ab.

Ältere Angelkollegen begrüße ich aus Respekt vor dem Alter und der alten Tradition grundsätzlich mit "Petri Heil".

Bei den jüngeren Kollegen kommt ein "Moin" auch gut an.


----------



## arno (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Moin!
Ich bin ein Heide!
Ungläubig bis in den kleinen Zeh!
Na und , alles Ansichtssache!
Wenns nach mir ginge würde ich keine Wheinachten usw. feiern!
Da wir aber alle in einer Gemeinschaft leben, muss ich mich halt anpassen!
Und mir tuts nicht weh , wenn ich Petri Heil und Petri Dank sage!


----------



## Hakengrösse 1 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich sage nur " Petri ", weil mir das " Heil" nicht gefällt.
Durch christliche Hintergründe lasse ich mich überhaupt nicht beeinflussen.


----------



## Killerwels (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur " Petri ", weil mir das " Heil" nicht gefällt.
> Durch christliche Hintergründe lasse ich mich überhaupt nicht beeinflussen.



So mache ich das auch!


----------



## das_angel_eumel (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

...war immer so.....ist immer noch so.....so wird immer so sein....(zumindest bei mir)

in diesem Sinne: 

*Petri Heil!!*


----------



## winchester73 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Also ich bin mit "Petri Heil" beim Angeln groß geworden und das wird für mich auch immer dazugehören.

Mit der Kirche habe ich auch nichts am Hut. Ich wäre auch gar nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, da einen Konflikt zu vermuten...


----------



## arno (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				winchester73 schrieb:
			
		

> Mit der Kirche habe ich auch nichts am Hut. Ich wäre auch gar nicht auf den Gedanken gekommen, da einen Konflikt zu vermuten...




Wie sagt man so schön:
Wer suchet der Findet!!!


----------



## Sylverpasi (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Auch ich bin damit groß geworden! Ich werde den Anglergruß auch weiterhin verwenden. Das gehört doch einfach dazu....

Im diesem Sinne ein dickes "Petri Heil" #6


----------



## angler0507 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Spannendes Thema! Ich habs normalerweise auch nicht so mit den Traditionen. Und als "Super-Christ" würde ich mich auch nicht bezeichnen, aber die Petri-Grüsse verwende ich trotzdem.
 Mich beschäftigt dabei eher die richtige Anwendung - wenn es die denn überhaupt gibt. Ein sehr alter Angler hat mir mal gesagt: Trifft ein Angler auf einen anderen, grüsst er mit "Petri". Ist der andere gut erzogen, grüsst er mit "Petri!" zurück.
 "Petri Heil" hingegen wünscht man zum Abschied (im Sinne von "Na, dann hab mal viel Erfolg") oder wenn der Gegenüber gerade einen Fisch landen konnte. Nur im letzteren Fall oder wenn einem jemand aus einer Notsituation beim Angeln herausgeholfen hat, antwortet man als Angler mit "Petri Dank".

 Keine Ahnung, ob das alles stimmt und "Tradition hat", aber mir gefällt dieser "Leitfaden" des mittlerweile leider verstorbenen Kollegen und deshalb halte ich mich auch daran. Doch ich freue mich natürlich auch über jedes freundliche "Guten Tag", "hallo" oder "Auf Wiedersehen!" #h

  Soll jeder handhaben, wie er will. "No rules!"


----------



## bine (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Hauptsache man ist freundlich zueinander!!  #h


----------



## angler0507 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

@ bine So isses!#h


----------



## Mac Gill (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Bei dem Ergebnis frage ich mich, warum gibt es eigentlich kein "Petri-Heil-Schild-Smiley" bei den Board-smileys?


----------



## alex4 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Also ich bin evangelisch, und ich habe mit Petri Heil zu grüßen überhaupt kein Problem!!! Ich bin, wie viele andere mit dem Petri Heil aufgewachsen und find es jedes mal gut, wenn man sich gegenseitig grüßt, weil irgendwie kommt man sich da vor wie eine große Familie oder so. Das find ich gut, schade find ich jedoch, das manche Angler ihre Zähne kaum auseinander kriegen um wenigstens ein Petri rauszuwirken!! Furchtbar!!
In diesem Sinne, Petri Heil!!
Alex!


----------



## vk58 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich bezeichne mich als Christ und habe überhaupt keine Probleme mit dem "Petri Heil". Das ist doch nur "nur" ein Gruß einer kleinen Interessengemeinschaft. Wenn die Süddeutschen "Grüß Gott" sagen, meinen die das doch auch nicht wörtlich, sondern wollen nur freundlich sein. Genau so sollte man das "Petri" auch auffassen.


----------



## Mr. Lepo (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Wie halten es denn die Waidmänner mit ihrem Waidmannsheil?
Bin ich denn nu ein Petrijünger oder nur ein Angler?

Gruß Lepo


----------



## Lotte (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

moin-moin,

 also ich bin der festen meinung, daß man da der tradition fröhnen muß, und auch darf, egal ob mal das unter einem religiösen hintergrund sieht, oder nicht!!! 

 stellt euch mal vor, wie das leben schwer wäre, wenn man das immer berücksichtigen müßte!!! dann darf ich ja auch nicht mehr sagen: mensch meyer (trifft den herrn oder die frau meyer)!!! oder mein gott (wenn man an ihn glaubt ist es nicht "mein" sondern unser, wenn nicht brauche ich das nicht sagen)!!! toi-toi-toi ist dann auch ganz doll verboten, da man ja 3* den teufel ruft!!! 

  also werdet mal nicht päpstlicher als der papst (ups) und laßt es wie es ist!!!

 @randos: erst einmal ein herzliches |welcome: hier im board!!!! klasse thema zum einstieg hier!!!!


----------



## Case (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Das gehört sich so.!
Petri Heil bedeutet nach meiner Auffassung dass ich dem Gegrüßten viel Erfolg beim Angeln wünsche, und mit Petri Dank bedanke ich mich für diesen Wunsch. Das ist der einzig legitime Anglergruß und ich find es wichtig dass das hier auch mal angesprochen wurde.

Case


----------



## Steffen23769 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich denke auch, daß es eher eine Tradition ist, die mag zwar vor Urzeiten mal Christlichen Ursprungs gewesen sein, nur hat sich seit 2000 Jharen die Welt und somit auch die Menschen verändert...

Von meinem (schon oft "angeschlepptem ) Opa hab ich es so gelernt:

Zur Begrüßung ein Guten Tag, Hallo oder Grüß Gott, wie man denn meint sagen zu müssen, zum Abschied ebenfalls ein "normales" Auf Wiedersehen, bei menem Opa und seinen Vereinskameraden war es üblich das "PETRI HEIL" als Glückwunsch zum Guten Fang zu verwenden, worauf der Beglückwünschte mit "PETRI DANK" antwortete... Also wieder eine andere "Methode" 

@Hakengröße1:
Was ist an dem "Heil" auszusetzen? Ich finde ein einzelnes "Petri" klingt irgendwie "verstümmelt", das mag aber Ansichtssache sein


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Von mir bekommt eigentlich auch jeder den ich am Wasser Treffe ein Petri Heil gesagt. Das hat für mich mit Glauben nichts zu tun sondern mit Höflichkeit. Wenn ich am Strand sitze und es kommen Angler entlang freue ich mich ja auch wenn ich mit Petri Heil begrüßt werde. Gibt natürlich auch genug Leute die muffelnd weiter maschieren find ich nicht so schön kann ich aber mit leben.


----------



## The_Duke (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				havkat schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube nicht, dass man, beim "Petri Heil", noch von einem religiösen Hintergrund sprechen kann.
> 
> Der olle Petrus war´n Fischermann.
> 
> ...



Die ganze Sache hat sehr wohl einen christlichen Hintergrund 
Petrus wurde erst sehr viel später von der katholischen Kirche heilig gesprochen und somit zum Heiligen gekürt.
Bei der Christianisierung der "Heiden" im ganz frühen Mittelalter stieß man auf das Problem der Vielgötterei...es gab für jeden Kram nen Gott oder Schutzgeist und das widersprach ja der Lehre vom einzigen Gott. Also versuchte der Klerus damals diese "heidnischen Gottheiten" wenigstens durch Persönlichkeiten des eigenen Glaubens zu ersetzen (wenn man sie schon nicht auslöschen konnte), wobei man dann von Schutzheiligen oder Schutzpatronen sprach...es war zwar nicht ganz das was die Kleriker sich wünschten, aber es war ein Anfang, daß man die Leute an den Glauben emotional binden konnte. Es war also ein Trick, die alten Gottheiten durch heilige Personen zu ersetzen, welche aber allesamt einem einzigen Gott unterstanden. Die Leute wurden so langsam an den Monotheismus gewöhnt.

Hab ich mal irgendwo gelesen...und zwar im Zusammenhang mit der damaligen Christianisierung Irlands durch Mönche.....


----------



## chinook (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				bine schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder soll sagen und glauben was er will!!! Für mich gehört "Petri Heil" und "Fischers Dank" einfach zum Angeln, wie gutes Bier zu Bayern!


 
 So kann man doch über die gleiche Sache unterschiedlichster Meinung sein. Für mich gehört zu Bayern schlechtes Bier ...


 -chinook


----------



## Franz_16 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



> Für mich gehört zu Bayern schlechtes Bier ...



Hey chinook alter Haudegen, ich wünsch dir schonmal viel Spass in Norwegen :q :q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Also ich verwende es extrem ungern. Das hat aber nichts mit Religion zu tun (hab ich nicht viel mit am Hut), oder dass ich die Zähne nicht auseinander bekäme, oder unfreundlich bin. 
Sondern damit das jeder Dorfdepp, der mich irgendwie als Angler erkennt, urplötzlich ein unwahrscheinliches Mitteilungsbedürfnis bekommt, die Stimme Erhebt (ziemlich sogar) und erstmal ein Markerschütternd lautes "Petri Heil" von sich gibt (während er ansonsten eher so Nuschelt, dass man kaum ein Wort versteht), damit auch wirklich jeder ums Gewässer mitbekommt: Hier sitzt ein Angler, ein Naturereignis, kommt alle her, trampelt Rum, stellt Blöde Fragen, schnüffelt in den Sachen herum, ausserdem könnte sich hier eine Angefütterte Stelle befinden...

Grüsst mich Jemand mit "PH" gibts von mir ein leises Danke, und ich sag eigentlich auch Hallo, wenn ich einen Angler sehe, und mich mit ihm unterhalten möchte. Wenn ich jemandem Glück wünschen möchte, kann ich das wohl auch wörtlich tun.



> wie gutes Bier zu Bayern!


Hmmm, das behaupten die Kölner und Düsseldorfer von Ihrer Plörre auch. Zieht ne Marke und reiht Euch hinten ein...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Klaus-a. (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Für mich gehört der Gruß-Petri Heil-und -Petri Dank-dazu genau so wie Guten Tag und auf wieder sehen,so war es für mich immer und so bleibt es so lange ich schon Angeln gehe und noch Angeln werde.Und bei mir im Anglerumfeld- Anglerkreis machen das alle.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (30. September 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Wenn ich einen Angelr treffe oder einen anderen Angelr zu einem Fang gratuliere wünsche ich ihm selbstverständlich ein Perti Heil. Gnauso bedanke ich mich mit einem Perti Dank.
Das hat aber nichts damit zu tun an wen oder was ich glaube. Für mich ist das nun mal der Gruß der Angler, nicht mehr aber auch nicht weniger.


----------



## Sailfisch (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Freue mich, dass es soviel traditionsbewußte Angler im Board gibt.  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Randos (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Vielen Dank für eure Ansichten. :m

ich werde in Zukunft kein schlechtes Gewissen mehr haben "Petri Heil" zu verwenden. Ihr habt mir klar gemacht, dass kaum jemand ernsthaft einen religiösen Bezug dazu herstellt. Es ist lediglich eine Tradition. Aber auch mit Traditionen habe ich es nicht so. Der Tradition folgen heist meist: "Ich mache es so, weil es bereits viele vor mir gemacht haben!" Die Frage nach dem "Warum?" wir so oft gar nicht gestellt. Es reicht, wenn nur genug Menschen vor mir es so gemacht haben.

In diesem Fall ist der Zweck freundlich zu sein und nicht bei traditionsbewussten Menschen anzuecken, die beleidigt wären, wenn ein freundlich Gruß (auch freunlich gemeint!) nicht in der seit über hundert Jahren vorgeschriebenen Formel geschieht. Deshalb werde ich zukünftig Petri Heil/Dank verwenden.

Eine Bemerkung ist mir aber noch wichtig, da ich bei einigen Antworten von euch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob meine Intention richtig angekommen ist. Zweck dieses Postings war eine Frage von mir zu *meinem* Verhalten. Ich wollte wissen, wie *ich* mich verhalten sollt. Was andere machen ist deren Sache. Auf keinen Fall wollte ich mit dieser Diskussion andere dazu anhalten ihr Verhalten zu ändern oder mit Traditionen zu brechen.

Nochmals Danke, ihr habt mir geholfen.

Gruß
Randos


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



> Was andere machen ist deren Sache. Auf keinen Fall wollte ich mit dieser Diskussion andere dazu anhalten ihr Verhalten zu ändern oder mit Traditionen zu brechen.


Haste vollkommen recht, aber ich fand/finde diese Diskussion schon klasse.
Das zeigt doch nämlich auch, dass man als Angler durchaus einen breiteren Horizont als Rute, Rolle und Schnur haben kann.
Auf Grund dieser Diskussion muss/wird ja wahrscheinlich niemand sein Verhalten ändern, soll er ja auch nciht, aber ist in meinen Augen klasse nicht nur über die besten Gewässer, Jahreszeiten, Methoden etc. zu diskutieren, sondern sich auch ernsthaft solcher Themen anzunehmen.
Unabhängig davon, ob Du Randos, das als Frage nach Deinem persönlichen Verhalten verstanden wissen wolltest, zegien die vielen Antworten doch, das dies ein allgemein interessantes Thema ist.


----------



## Capreolustix (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Petri Heil, Waidmanns Heil, Ski Heil :

Die Apostel, allen voran Petrus, müssen richtige Sportler gewesen sein.:q


----------



## Geraetefetischist (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Oh, Weidmann und Ski waren auch  Apostel ???  Dann komm ich aber auf 14...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## EgoZocker (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Also ich halte diese Diskussion für etwas komisch.
Schließlich kommt die z.B.: die Einteilung der 7Wochentage auch aus dem Christentum, und ich nehme an, dass du trotzdem keine eigene Wocheneinteilung verwendest, oder?


----------



## Lotte (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Randos schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist lediglich eine Tradition. Aber auch mit Traditionen habe ich es nicht so. Der Tradition folgen heist meist: "Ich mache es so, weil es bereits viele vor mir gemacht haben!" Die Frage nach dem "Warum?" wir so oft gar nicht gestellt. Es reicht, wenn nur genug Menschen vor mir es so gemacht haben.


 moin-moin,

 muß man denn heute immmer alles in frage stellen???


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (1. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Naja, ein Bekannter von mir wurde am Angelplatz schon mal begrüßt mit einem herzlichen "Ej, Kohle raus". Da ist mir unser traditionelles "Petri heil" doch wesentlich lieber. Ich persönlich sehe in diesem Zusammenhang auch keine religiösen Konflikte. Im Grunde reicht es doch zu wissen, woraus dieser Gruß resultiert. Oder sollte man etwa auch hier postmoderne Begrüßungsformen einführen wie z.B. "Hey, tight lines" oder "Alder, wenn Du an diesem Hotspot mit Deiner Fireline nix richtiges catchst, mußt Du halt releasen"? Wenn das mein Opa wüßte. #d  #d  #d


----------



## vk58 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> muß man denn heute immmer alles in frage stellen???


Genau!#6


----------



## Steffen23769 (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> muß man denn heute immmer alles in frage stellen???



Moin Moin #h

jup, das ist heutzutage extrem modern


----------



## Lotte (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

moin-moin,

 @ steffen60431: also dann bin ich lieber hoffnungslos altmodisch |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!  

 |kopfkratnein, aber ich finde das wirklich schlimm, daß heute so vieles in frage gestellt wird!!! man kann ja gar nicht mehr so geraderaus reden, bzw. schreiben!!! immer muß man(n) aufpassen, daß man die etikette wahrt!!!  #tund das hat ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit der bf-wahl zu tun


----------



## Börde-Pilker (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Wenn wir am Wasser sitzen kommt es immer mal wieder vor das Leute vorbeikommen. Die, welche mich mit einem "Petri" begrüßen sind mir die liebsten, denn das sind fast immer Angler und man hat sofort eine Gesprächsgrundlage durch das gemeinsame Hobby. In diesem Sinne 
Gruß Börde-Pilker


----------



## marioschreiber (2. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Börde-Pilker schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn wir am Wasser sitzen kommt es immer mal wieder vor das Leute vorbeikommen. Die, welche mich mit einem "Petri" begrüßen sind mir die liebsten, denn das sind fast immer Angler und man hat sofort eine Gesprächsgrundlage durch das gemeinsame Hobby. In diesem Sinne
> Gruß Börde-Pilker


Aus diesem Grund wende ich diesen Gruß auch grundsätzlich an wenn ich als "Zivilist" am Wasser lang laufe.

Wenn ich in Wathose an der Küste bin, dann reicht ein "Moin" um ins Gespräch zu kommen. Zum Abschied wünsche ich dann "Petri heil" (viel Erfolg).


----------



## Randos (3. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Lotte schrieb:
			
		

> moin-moin,
> 
> @ steffen60431: also dann bin ich lieber hoffnungslos altmodisch |supergri|supergri|supergri!!!
> 
> |kopfkratnein, aber ich finde das wirklich schlimm, daß heute so vieles in frage gestellt wird!!! man kann ja gar nicht mehr so geraderaus reden, bzw. schreiben!!! immer muß man(n) aufpassen, daß man die etikette wahrt!!! #tund das hat ausnahmsweise mal nichts mit der bf-wahl zu tun


mmmhhh, auch nach längerem Nachdenken halte ich meine kritische Grundeinstellung für einer meiner positivsten Eigenschaften. Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich an allem herumnörgle oder alles ablehne. Ich stelle nur alles erst einmal grundsätzlich alles in Frage (für mich allein!). Finde ich keine befriedigenden Grund dafür, lehne ich es ab, bis mir jemand eine plausible Erklärung dafür gibt. Ich räume dabei jederzeit die Möglichkeit ein, dass ich mich irre oder noch nicht alle Informationen habe. Und bin deshalb immer offen für neue Argumente.

Gerade bei der von dir angesprochenen Etikette bin ich klar im Vorteil. |supergri  Da ich auch diese hinterfrage, halte ich mich zuweilen *nicht* daran, da mir das ganze keinen Sinn ergibt oder ich sogar anderer Meinung bin. 

Ich frage mich, warum einige meine Frage als so negativ empfinden. Ich möchte keinem etwas vorschreiben und frage mich nur, ob ich einen Konflikt habe oder nicht. Dabei habe ich um Rat gebeten. Was ist daran so schlimm?

Noch einen angenehmen Sonntag
Randos


----------



## Mikesch (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Hakengrösse 1 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich sage nur " Petri ", weil mir das " Heil" nicht gefällt.
> Durch christliche Hintergründe lasse ich mich überhaupt nicht beeinflussen.



Genau das ist es, das "Petri" ersetze ich auch meist durch ein freundliches "Servus".
Beim Verabschieden wünscht man "Dicke Fische" oder einen "Guten Fang".

Trotzdem sag' ich im "Zivilleben" Grüß Gott. 

Jeder soll es doch so sagen wie er will!


----------



## len (6. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Für mich heißt Petri Heil genau das gleiche wie Guten Fang oder viel Glück!


----------



## Lotte (10. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Randos schrieb:
			
		

> mmmhhh, auch nach längerem Nachdenken halte ich meine kritische Grundeinstellung für einer meiner positivsten Eigenschaften.
> .....
> Ich frage mich, warum einige meine Frage als so negativ empfinden. Ich möchte keinem etwas vorschreiben und frage mich nur, ob ich einen Konflikt habe oder nicht. Dabei habe ich um Rat gebeten. Was ist daran so schlimm?


 moin-moin,

 ich wollte dir damit nicht auf die füße treten!!! ich bin nur der meinung, daß man nicht immer hinter allem das "schlechte" sehen muß!!! dann würde man ja fast gar nichts mehr schreiben bzw. sagen dürfen, da man dann immer jemanden auf die füße tritt!!!

 auch finde ich deine frage nicht negativ!!! ganz im gegenteil!!! wenn dieses so wäre würde ich hier nicht mehr posten und meine meinung zu dem thema abgeben!!!


----------



## wildbootsman (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Jetzt kann ich gar nicht antworten, da ich mit dem Spruch mehr das Gefühl habe, erfolgreich zu sein - also abergläubisch bin.

Wildi


----------



## Toni_1962 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

"Petri Heil" ist ein liebgemeinter Gruß, der auch beinhaltet, dem anderen einen guten Fang zu wünschen ... aber man kann ja alles hinterfragen ...

Petri von Toni


----------



## Fangnix (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich bin eindeutich für Petri Heil. Das gehört für mich zum angeln wie Schur und Rute.
Und warum sollte man sich nicht auch als _Heide _einen Schutzheiligen klauen? Das macht doch die Heiden aus, dass sie nicht an Gott glauben.

Ich werde schon wieder viel zu tiefgründig, Petri Heil ist der Gruß der Angler, die gleichzeitig Petrijünger sind und gut is. Warum das so ist ist doch eingendlich egal. Hauptsache man ist nett zueinander und fängt was!

Fangnix


----------



## Pfiffie79 (11. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

jeder hat irgendwo so sein spruch, ob es glück auf, moin moin, waldmansheil usw. ist ist es unter anglern eine nette begrüßung, wobei des öfteren schon das ...Heil... weggelassen wird. deshalb denke ich das die meisten das aus traditionellen gründen mit übernehmen ob gläubisch oder nicht, es spielt keine rolle, wir angler begrüßen uns halt so, basta.


----------



## ThomasRö (15. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich sage das schon reflexartig...


----------



## lippe (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

hi.

also ich finde das hat heute nicht mehr viel mit dem schutzpatron derr fischer zu tun, also denke ich ist das auch als nicht gläubiger ok. und es ist doch schön wenn zwischen uns eine kameradschaft besteht die wir zur schau tragen #h können. 
in diesem sinne petri heil:q


----------



## mikemolto (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

............... wieso denn auf diesen Gruß verzichten |kopfkrat |abgelehn 

Du braucht wirklich nicht so analytisch in die Tiefe gehen.

Der Gruß ist ja selbst den meisten " Nichtanglern " geläufig und ich freue mich jedesmal, wenn man gerade über diesen freundlichen Gruß Kontakt aufnehmen kann.

( vieleicht solltest Du die Sache einmal über die Kirche eruiren lassen )   |engel:


----------



## karpfenwuerger (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

@Randos: Herzlich Willkommen im Board

Ich denke jeder soll es verwenden dürfen.


----------



## Norgefahrer (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

@  Randos
Du sagst doch auch: Hals und Beinbruch ,wenn jemand zum Skifahren geht,kommst Du dir dann auch verlogen vor  ;+  |kopfkrat  oder wünscht Du es demjenigen wirklich  :q  :q  :q 

Also ruhig weiter Grüßen mit: Petri Heil und Petri Dank,kann auf jeden Fall nicht schaden und weh tun tut es auch nicht  :q


----------



## Timmy (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Unverzichtbar!!!!!|bla:

 Hallt es" Beeeeedri" über den See wars ein Franke,
 bei "Böödrih" würd ich auf einen Sachsen tippen,
 bei"Pettri hall" könnts ein Pole sein
 und wenn er gar nix sagt ist`s wahrscheinlich ein Schwarzangler.

 Gruß,Timmy|wavey:


----------



## Anni (25. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Da macht sich jemand Gedanken für nix und wieder nix!!!!:q 
Ich kenn den Gruß schon seit ich 4Jhr alt war,lange her!Durfte mit meinem Vater mit zum Fischen und wenn wir losgingen sagte meine Mutter immer Petri-heil lasst euch nicht erwischen  (Antwort Petri -dank) und wir haben immer was mit heimgebracht:q Also keine Panik der Spruch tut keinem weh es ist mal Tradition unter den Fischern#6 #h


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

.....


----------



## Counter-Striker (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



			
				Der_Glücklose schrieb:
			
		

> Hi #h
> 
> wie kann man sich über sowas nur Gedanken machen, in meinen Augen völliger Unsinn #d
> 
> ...


Wie meinste das mit "völliger Unsinn" ? Meinste die Umfrage weil das selbsverständlich ist das man "Petri Dank und Petri Heil" sagt oder meinste das ist doch "völliger Unsinn" das zu sagen |kopfkrat  
Also ich sag es meistens schon ....


----------



## Der_Glücklose (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

.....


----------



## Timmy (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

@Der Glücklose
 Wenn die Umfrage so "unsinnig"wäre,würden nicht so viele Leute posten.

 Lass doch den Leuten ein bißchen Vergnügen-mußt ja nicht mitposten oder alles lesen.

 Wäre jeder Thread todernst ,wär das Board nicht was es ist.


----------



## daemon_xanten (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Hallo bin ganz neu bei euch und sage dazu, mir bringt es meistens pech wenn man es mir wünscht.


----------



## fischkopf (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

ist eigendlich ganz nett, wenn man es verwendet.


----------



## Ossipeter (27. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich finds seit 1973 (Anglerschein) schön wenn mich einer mit "Petri Heil" grüsst. Hab aber auch schon schiefe Gesichter gesehen. wenn ich das los ließ!
Wär interessant rauszufinden, was zuerst da war. "Waidmanns- oder Petri Heil" ?


----------



## hawkeye (28. November 2004)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Also ich gehör wahrlich nich zu den gläubigen unter uns, aber wenn ich meine Vereinskameraden morgens um 6.00 bei strömendem Regen mit einem freundlichen "PETRI HEIL!!!!!!!!" begrüße und nichts zurück kommt, find ich das schon grob unfreundlich|gr: 

Und das "Petri" weglassen und nur "HEIL" über den Teich gröhlen geht ja wohl auch schlecht...#d


----------



## kappldav123 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich bin mal so unverschämt und hole diesen alten Thread wieder hoch. Ich frage mich weniger, ob man diesen Gruß verwenden kann/sollte, sondern eher wann.

Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man "Petri Dank" nur sagt, wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat und ein Kollege "Petri (Heil)" sagt. Oder sagt man es immer als Reaktion auf ein "Petri Heil".

Also konkreter Fall: wenn der Angelshop-Besitzer nach meinem Einkauf "Petri Heil" wünscht - sagt man darauf auch "Petri Dank"?


----------



## ronram (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man "Petri Dank" nur sagt, wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat und ein Kollege "Petri (Heil)" sagt.



So habe ich das aber auch in Erinnerung und handhabe es auch genau so am Wasser.


----------



## gründler (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



kappldav123 schrieb:


> Ich bin mal so unverschämt und hole diesen alten Thread wieder hoch. Ich frage mich weniger, ob man diesen Gruß verwenden kann/sollte, sondern eher wann.
> 
> Irgendwo meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass man "Petri Dank" nur sagt, wenn man einen Fisch gefangen hat und ein Kollege "Petri (Heil)" sagt. Oder sagt man es immer als Reaktion auf ein "Petri Heil".
> 
> Also konkreter Fall: wenn der Angelshop-Besitzer nach meinem Einkauf "Petri Heil" wünscht - sagt man darauf auch "Petri Dank"?



Ja sagt man dann bezw.sagt einer Petri Heil oder Petri sagt man Dank oder Petri Dank.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Obwohl ich selbst Atheist bin, verwende ich diese  Worte als traditionellen Gruss!
Aber den "Petri Dank" nur im Zustammenhang mit einem gefangenen Fisch?
Dem Ladenbesitzer hätte ich einfach mit "Danke" geantwortet.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Cool, was ihr alles wieder ausbuddelt - auf FB würdeste sowas NIE wieder finden ;-))


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

ich grüß nur petri und antworte nur mit danke oder bei buhnenabspannern mit "du mich auch"

petri heil kenn ich eigentlich nur noch von meist nervenden spaziergängern.
noch nicht mal der kontrolletti grüßt so.


----------



## Jose (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool, was ihr alles wieder ausbuddelt - auf FB würdeste sowas NIE wieder finden ;-))



vorteil AB #6


----------



## JottU (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Sommerloch?, aber sowas gibts ja beim angeln nicht. #c
Die meisten grüßen doch eh bloß mit "Petri" und lassen den Rest weg.
Im Laden sage ich dann auch nur danke.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (12. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Petri oder Petri Heil kann vieles bedeuten. Wird bei uns bei verschiedenen Dingen gebraucht. Vom einfachen "Hallo" unter Anglern bis zu "Glückwunsch" oder "viel Glück". Ich finde Petri Heil hört sich blöd an...mache es aber auch.


----------



## thanatos (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*



veteran_vulkan schrieb:


> Selbstverständlich mußt du darauf verzichten! Sofort!
> und wo du schon dabei bist hör auch gleich auf Weihnachten und Ostern zu Feiern!



#6 richtig - oder nicht ganz ;+ .Als Atheist feiere ich nicht Weihnachten allerdings aus Tradition trifft sich die Familie
 zum festlichen Mittagessen.Geschenke  ? von mir nicht 
 wenn sich jemand von meinen lieben etwas wünscht bekommt er es wenn ich´s erfüllen kann zu jeder Jahreszeit
 die Feste sind eh heidnischen Ursprungs und nur dem Christentum angepasst.
 Trotz dem ist bei mir aus Tradition oder besser aus Maulfaulheit immer ein " Petri "drin und jeder weis was ich meine .


----------



## Tate (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Bei mir eindeutig aus traditionellen Gründen. Selbst als überzeugter Atheist wird der Pseudoknülch da oben in den üblichen Floskeln bemüht z.B. Gott sei dank oder das weit verbreitete Gott verda......


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Wenn ich am See sitze rufen mir alle Menschen " Petri " als Kurzform zu. Glaubenstechnisch besteht keine Motivation dahinter, es ist vielmehr gelebte Tradition.


----------



## PAFischer (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Natürlich benutze ich Petri Heil.

Warum sollte man das Heil nicht dazu sagen? Viele Glauben wohl, der Begriff stamme aus dem 3 Reich, das ist aber völlig falsch.

Der Begriff ist uralt und wird auch in anderen Sprachen benutzt.
Man wünscht einem damit nur alles erdenklich Gute, viel Glück und dass er / sie immer wieder gesund nach Hause kommt.

Ob religiös oder "nur" Tradition ist mir ziemlich egal. Ich zolle damit jemand anderem nur meinen Respekt und wünsche der Person Glück.


----------



## Fairplay61 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Bin vor Jahren aus der Kirche ausgetreten und grüße dennoch mit *Petri Heil* zum einen aus Gewohnheit zun anderen bin ich da in der Natur die hat der Herrgott geschaffen und nicht die Kirchen usw usw


----------



## Aalhunter33 (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

Ich bin Atheist und grüße aus Tradition jeden Angler den ich antreffe mit Petri.
Bin ich unmittelbar dabei,wenn jemand einen schönen Fisch fängt kommt das Petri Heil.
Und das das Fischsymbol das Erkennungszeichen der Christen ist,stört mich nicht.:vik:
...weiter machen....


----------



## Brutzel (16. Juni 2017)

*AW: Verwendung von "Petri Heil" und "Petri Dank"*

....Naja Angler sind ja nicht abergläubisch aber sobald mir ein frauliches Wesen vor dem angeln also so zum Abschied*Petri Heil* wünscht... kann ich wunderbar abschneidern. Unter Anglern gehört der Gruß natürlich dazu.


----------

